# Columbia Torpedo



## Euphman06

Just picked this off of craigslist. I usually buy to sell and got this at a price which I could do that, but it's too nice so I'll have to keep this one  Does anyone know more about this bike? Can't find too much on the internet about it, but it's obviously in great shape, with everything original and practically NOS on it. Owner said his brother bought it new in 1960, road it about twice then thought riding was too much like work so it's been in storage ever since. Paid $80 for it, good deal?


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Columbia Torpedo...*

Hi...You got there just before me. I emailed  the owner Chris as soon as I saw it on Craigslist,,,But you were faster!
 Nice bike!.............Wayne


----------



## partsguy

BEAUTIFUL! I've got the girl's version, same style and it is a 1963 (What? It was my first Classic!). Can you perhaps get a stencil made of the decal on the seat tube? Mine was so faded, I've only got a rough sketch and idea of part of it.


----------



## Boris

I'd be keeping that one too. They don't come any better than that. And you don't really need an answer as to whether or not you got a good deal, do you?


----------

